# How many miles before cables are fully stretched on a new bike?



## mk.ultra (May 12, 2013)

I got a Motobecane Super Strada about a month ago and I have 690 miles on it. I've been riding with my terrible derailleur tuning handiwork because I want to fully stretch out the cables before I throw down cash on a professional tune up.

Approximately how many miles does it take?

Also, any guidelines for when to change chains and tires?

Thanks!


----------



## Robbonj (Mar 2, 2013)

Buy a chain checker tool, fairly cheap, chains should last a good amount of time. 

Anyone else, tires? Cables?


----------



## slitespd (Nov 2, 2004)

It's my understanding that cables don't stretch.......... another myth. Get the tune up.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

mk.ultra said:


> I got a Motobecane Super Strada about a month ago and I have 690 miles on it. *I've been riding with my terrible derailleur tuning *handiwork because I want to fully stretch out the cables before I throw down cash on a professional tune up.
> 
> Approximately how many miles does it take?
> 
> ...


If your experiencing sub-par shifting, chances are, you're cables have already bedded in. As slitespd stated, go get your tune-up.

That said, if you have a modicum of mechanical aptitude, you could try turning either the inline RD cable adjuster or the adjuster at the RD 1/4 turn counterclockwise, test RD shifting, repeat as necessary.

On the off chance shifting worsens, turn the barrel clockwise till shifting improves, but I doubt that'll be the case.

And if all else fails, revert back to "go get a tune-up".


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

mk.ultra said:


> I got a Motobecane Super Strada about a month ago and I have 690 miles on it. I've been riding with my terrible derailleur tuning handiwork because I want to fully stretch out the cables before I throw down cash on a professional tune up.
> 
> Approximately how many miles does it take?
> 
> ...


Properly installed, cables can be bedded in during installation. You can do this by shifting to the biggest cog/biggest ring and then doing a "blues guitar note bend" by pulling on the cable. That will push the housing into the ferrules and conform the cable to any bends. It is quite easy to adjust derailleurs so no need to spend cash to tune a derailleur. Go to biketutor.com or Park Tools web site.

Change chains when 24 links (12 inches original length) has elongated to 12 & 1/16".

Change tires (rear tire is the only one that wears out) when you can just start to see the casing threads through the tread rubber OR when the sidewalls are cut such that the tire is bulging.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

As others have posted, cables don't 'stretch'. Housing compresses a tiny bit and ferrules become completely seated on the housing. Theoretically this should be taken care of before the bike ever leaves the mechanics work stand. Realistically it almost never is. A competent mechanic will do what is needed to make sure the 'break-in' process is complete before you ever ride the bike. I do this and every team mechanic i know does it, if we didn't there would be a constant stream of pissed off pro bike racers rotating back to all the team cars for adjustments every day. 
If the shifting is out of adjustment on your new bike you have 2 options:
learn how to fix it yourself

bring it back to the shop and have them do it.


----------



## captain stubbing (Mar 30, 2011)

yeah those professional tune-ups are great

its quite simple, if its slow going up to a bigger cog, turn the barrel adjuster one quarter anticlockwise, try again....is it better or worse, give it another quarter turn....it should improve, when it gets worse, dial it back a quarter. and turn it clockwise if its slow moving into a smaller cog turn.....that'll be $100 thanks.

chain....eitehr measure it (heaps of threads on this) or simply replace it every 2500 - 3000 miles.

tyres.....think you'll know when the time comes.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

captain stubbing said:


> yeah those professional tune-ups are great
> 
> its quite simple, if its slow going up to a bigger cog, turn the barrel adjuster one quarter anticlockwise, try again....is it better or worse, give it another quarter turn....it should improve, when it gets worse, dial it back a quarter. and turn it clockwise if its slow moving into a smaller cog turn.....that'll be $100 thanks.
> 
> ...


i hope you don't think that's all we do for a $100.00 tune. you wouldn't be rolling your eyes if i worked on your bike...


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Notice he said Motobecane. I highly doubt the good lads at Bikes Direct take the time to check the cable installation from overseas. I also highly doubt the Asian guy/gal making $3 an hour cared enough to do it either. To the OP, don't think that I am dismissing your bike as poor quality, it isn't. It was just put together overseas and re-boxed by Bikes Direct. They make money by moving product at a great price, not taking the time to make sure it was assembled right from the factory.


----------



## mk.ultra (May 12, 2013)

Thanks for all the help guys. After more fruitless tinkering with the RD I just took it in.

There was a visible kink in the cable but I didn't think it would make a difference. They claimed that they needed to replace the cable because it was kinked in the housing as well.

Whether or not bike shops operate like auto shops and recommend things that don't need to be done, I don't know. The RD shifts perfectly now, so for $20 I'm happy. All other adjustments and repairs on the bike I can do myself.


----------

